# want it gone



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

anybody wanna buy another headache for themselves mines for sale tryin to get 6200 obo done with this junk:aargh4:


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

What's the problem with it that you want to get rid of it so bad?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

$6000...for "junk"....lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are really trying to sell your ATV add it to the WTS section


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

and DONT call it junk lol


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Not worth 6200 and if its junk you made it that way


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If your selling it trade plastic with me first


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I want whatever is broke or tore up!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

No info on whats wrong or anything?


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

just sick of every cheap made part on this bike,tired of seals leaking,and im not hard on my wheeler by no means,its never seen mud or water much over tires,and has been washed and fluids changed about every 2 rides,always.no its not junk but if had to do over again never would have bought it,have 2 people now wanting to give me 5500. and one guy wanting to trade me another 08 grizzly which ima probly do.looked under it thurs afternoon seen fluids leaking one from driveshaft seal which i have new one,one towards front of bike oil leak with rad.fluid on top of puddle looked like its comin from front cyl head,ive just had it with kawi crap.great bike cheap componants


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

oh and today i looked again after i sprayed brake cleaner on front cyl area and shed floor came out this morn to check it out no leak whatsoever besides rear driveshaft its mysteriously gone today,maybe it took a vacation and will be back next week when im ready to ride it but hopefully after tomorrow itll be bye-bye and i will be proud owner again of a yamaha grizz 700


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My seals a crappy too. But all the Kawie vtwins are that way. Guess i've gotten some what use to it by now but i do whish there was a fix for it. I aint tradin off my Brute though. Love the fun factor.

Good luck on the trade for the 700 .Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck with the grizzly, my boy had one and had nothing but issues with it. Got fed up with it and bought a can ham.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Never buy anything that was built on a monday or friday! Monday everyone is pissed off cause its a monday or hungover. Friday they are thinking about getting paid so they can go get drunk. Future reference.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

**** i have never had one leak on my brute and no other problems it was a pain to get it tuned right but other than that not one problem mine must have been built on wednesday lol


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

all i say if thats a pice of junk to u dont buy a grizz i went through 6 carbs float stuck bearing all rides bad choice thats why i have brutes know :bigok:


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

1000 for junk haha jk


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I think MIMB needs a section that says "P!SS & moaners" 

EVERY bike has an issue, there is not one single bike out there without its own separate issues. Brutes seals leak, hondas need other bikes or trees to stop, 300's eat diffs, a big complaint i ALWAYS hear is something about the belt, but face it,if it has tits or tires ur eventually gonna have problems


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

hoover said:


> I think MIMB needs a section that says "P!SS & moaners"
> 
> EVERY bike has an issue, there is not one single bike out there without its own separate issues. Brutes seals leak, hondas need other bikes or trees to stop, 300's eat diffs, a big complaint i ALWAYS hear is something about the belt, but face it,if it has tits or tires ur eventually gonna have problems


Amen:bigok:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well said Hoover. Haha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hoover said:


> I think MIMB needs a section that says "P!SS & moaners"
> 
> EVERY bike has an issue, there is not one single bike out there without its own separate issues. Brutes seals leak, hondas need other bikes or trees to stop, 300's eat diffs, a big complaint i ALWAYS hear is something about the belt, but face it,if it has tits or tires ur eventually gonna have problems



Now that is funny. Don't care who you are.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

hoover said:


> I think MIMB needs a section that says "P!SS & moaners"
> 
> EVERY bike has an issue, there is not one single bike out there without its own separate issues. Brutes seals leak, hondas need other bikes or trees to stop, 300's eat diffs, a big complaint i ALWAYS hear is something about the belt, but face it,if it has tits or tires ur eventually gonna have problems


Now that is funny...I will have to say, this is my first kawi and it really hasnt been too bad...I just have an explosive, short temper so when it pisses me off then I go off but it does have the fun factor to make it worth it. But I have owned several suzukis and never had the 1st problem and I beat and abused them daily...But that was sport 4wheelers


----------



## chrisb76 (Feb 24, 2009)

yep moaners then the brute owners would have a place to gather.i will never buy another brute.if some of you worked on them for a living you'd understand.i'd pick a grizzly over a kaw anyday.


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

hoover said:


> but face it,if it has tits or tires ur eventually gonna have problems


:haha:! That is awesome!! I will have to use that in the future

As said above, every bike from every manufacturer has there own issues. Also, you said it has not seen much mud and water over the tires? If thats the case, why ya got them tires, lift and located radiator then? If you want something that you can putt around on that can go in water up to the tires and you dont have to do much maintanence on, buy a honda reacon, but I am sure they have some kind of issue also.

Its all in what you want and what you are using it for. I would never buy a grizzly after having the Brute, there is just no comparison in performance to me! Nothing wrong with the grizzly, just they cant match the performance that the brute has. All in what you want it to do for ya!! 

Ok, im done


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

hey brute boy i will trade you my silver brute for your green on its the one i showed you the pics of the plastic


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

well i couldnt do it,met dude with the grizz got on it and rode for 5 minutes,thought i was riding a 50cc scooter compared to the brute plus it had some issues in the cvt and i pulled the oil stick and nothing was there,told him i dont think so buddy,i ll keep my headache (sometimes)over that thing.but still going to sell it have 3 guys wanting to give me 5500. first one thats shows up rolls with it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have my machine shop on speed dial for head problems, but won't give up. Been married too long. it's all in the mental conditioning.We hate them but on the rare occasion their a blast to ride. Same can be said bout the bikes.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

To each his own about their opinions on atvs. I guess I just havnt experienced my own probs with my atv. Mines been through tons of mud and water which causes probs. That stuff causes probs with electrical and seals. I just blame water and mud for seal failures for my atv. Mine seaps a lil so what. Im just anal about checking all my fluids so I have it in check. You get in a routine with yer atv about what areas need more attention than others. Doesnt matter what you drive, you will have probs. Earths elements arent good on anything.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This isnt HighLifter.


----------

